# "Where there is no Doctor" free download



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi folks.

Not your usual 1st aid guide book, but covering more wide ranging stuff in a non techno way, perhaps for a longer exotic trip, perhaps just for your general interest, we've found this book to be excellent. Wikipedias description;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_There_is_No_Doctor

And this link is a free download 

http://weblife.org/pdf/where_there_is_no_doctor.pdf

From the first pages;

Copyright © 1977, 1992, 2010
by the Hesperian Foundation

ISBN: 978-0-942364-15-6

Hesperian encourages others to copy, reproduce, or adapt to meet local needs, any or all parts of this book, including the illustrations, provided the parts reproduced are distributed free or at cost-not for profit.


----------

